# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مشکلات داروسازی از زبان دکتر داروساز

## artim

صرفا بنده نشر دهنده این موضوع هستم تا با چشمی باز انتخاب کنین
لطفا انتشار دهید



من دکتر داروساز داروخانه‌دار در استان مازندران هستم. به واسطه طرح پزشک خانواده داروخانه های این استان موظفند به بیماران با مهر پزشک خانواده، داروهای بیمه را بصورت ۱۰۰ درصد بیمه ارائه دهند و تنها مبلغ تعرفه خدمات دارویی (۵۰۰۰ تومان بابت ارائه مشاوره دارویی، دستورات علمی، بسته بندی مجدد و...) از بیمار دریافت شود. 


با توجه به این‌که هزینه گزاف طرح شکست خورده پزشک خانواده بر دوش داروخانه‌ها است و در بهترین حالت پس از ۸ ماه مطالبات داروخانه‌ها از شرکت‌های بیمه وصول می‌شود، و ارزش پول ما در این مدت بسیار پایین آمده و توانایی خرید مجدد داروها را از ما گرفته و خود باعث بحران کمبود دارو و سوءاستفاده شرکت‌های پخش دارویی و کارخانجات داروسازی گردیده، مسئولین بیمه با سر درگم کردن ما در پرداخت بیمه‌ها با پرداخت‌هایی جزئی (مثلا ۳۰ درصد یک‌ماه کم نسخه را زودتر از ماه‌های پر نسخه قبل دادن)، باعث استیصال و ورشکست شدن بسیاری از داروخانه‌ها شده‌اند. به طوری‌که امید تأسیس داروخانه از خیلی از داروسازان جوان گرفته شده و این‌جاست که نهادهای فاسد--- از قبیل--- و رانت‌خواران، قصد دخول و تصاحب داروخانه‌ها بصورت داروخانه‌های زنجیره‌ای را دارند. 


همچنین مشکلات اقتصادی داروخانه‌ها، داروسازان را تبدیل به «بله قربان‌گو»هایی کرده که ناچارند با همه فساد شرکت‌های بیمه و بی‌کیفیتی داروهای تولید داخل بسازند و دود این سیستم شکست خورده به چشم بیماران از همه جا بی‌خبر می‌رود و در این حین سودجویان و مافیای دارو با افزایش ۱۰۰ تا ۳۰۰ درصدی قیمت دارو تنها طی یک‌سال، به بهانه‌های واهی افزایش قیمت بسته‌بندی دارو (گرانی کاغذ و پلاستیک) نان در خون ملت بیچاره می‌زنند. 


در آینده‌ای نه چندان دور با ورود رانت‌خواران و سرمایه‌داران که زمینه علمی ندارند، کارخانجات داروهای بی‌کیفیت‌شان را با قیمت‌های بالا توسط داروخانه‌های شیک زنجیره‌ای خودی به بیماران اجبار می‌کنند و حق آزادی در انتخاب داروهای برند (هر چند که برندها هم از لحاظ کمی و کیفی دستخوش سوءاستفاده سودجویان گشته‌اند) را از مردم می‌گیرند.


قسمتی از متن به دلایلی --- قرار گرفته

----------


## mohammadreza13

سلام
اگر بحث مشکلات باشه هر رشته ای یک دفتر 100 برگ لازم داره. هر رشته ای یک دردی داره
گل به عیب خداست
عاشقی هم درد داره چه برسه به داروسازی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## artim

> سلام
> اگر بحث مشکلات باشه هر رشته ای یک دفتر 100 برگ لازم داره. هر رشته ای یک دردی داره
> گل به عیب خداست
> عاشقی هم درد داره چه برسه به داروسازی


درسته اما مهم ترین مشکل عدم اطلاع رسانی صحیح هست
چون وضعیت مالی نهادی که تحریم شده خوب نیست در زمینه هایی که پولساز است بدون دانش ورود میکنند این متن هم به همین اشاره میکنه که در اینده نه چندان دور داروخانه ها هم زیر مجموعه اون نهاد میشن متاسفانه

----------


## anis79

با این وضع کسی ک میتونه بره فیزیو تراپی و دارو سازی الویت اولش کدوم باشه? :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sina_hp

*واسه پزشکی و دندان هم بعدا بذارید تا مقایسه صحیح انجام بشه توسط بچه ها*

----------


## artim

> با این وضع کسی ک میتونه بره فیزیو تراپی و دارو سازی الویت اولش کدوم باشه?


داروسازی اگر هدف تاسیس داروخونه باشه که در اینده با توجه به صحبت های ایشون مشکل میشه
اما اگر هدف کار در داروخانه و کارخانه جاته که مشکل زیادی نیست
فیزیو هم جزو رشته های خیلی خوبه

----------


## anis79

> داروسازی اگر هدف تاسیس داروخونه باشه که در اینده با توجه به صحبت های ایشون مشکل میشه
> اما اگر هدف کار در داروخانه و کارخانه جاته که مشکل زیادی نیست
> فیزیو هم جزو رشته های خیلی خوبه


تاسیس داروخونه کار راحتی نیس همین الانم خیلیا تو نوبت موندن اخرشم جاهای خوبی بهشون نمیرسه اونقدر هم نمیتونم بابت خرید پروانه داروخونه هزینه کنم 
کار در کارخانه ها حقوقش به چه صورته حداقلی?
فیزیو تراپ زیاد نمیشناسم باهاشون مشورت کنم  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## امید 99

> درسته اما مهم ترین مشکل عدم اطلاع رسانی صحیح هست
> چون وضعیت مالی نهادی که تحریم شده خوب نیست در زمینه هایی که پولساز است بدون دانش ورود میکنند این متن هم به همین اشاره میکنه که در اینده نه چندان دور داروخانه ها هم زیر مجموعه اون نهاد میشن متاسفانه


قطعا این کسی که این متن رو نوشته با ورود همین نهاد های تحریم شده منافعش به خطر افتاده که داره تهمت میزنه و شما هم بر تهمتش مهر تایید میزنی ، همین نهادهای تحریم شده هستند که  هر جا کار گیر کرده آمده اند و وارد معرکه شده اند و کار را جلو برده اند ، موقع سیل و زلزله کدوم نهاد رفت کمک مردم؟ پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس رو کدوم نهاد راه انداخت در حالیکه توتال و شل و بی پی هیچکدوم به بهانه تحریم حاضر نبودند، برای توسعه پارس جنوبی و ساخت پالایشگاه سرمایه گذاری کنند.اگه این نهاد بی دانش بود که نمی توانست پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس رو تحویل دولت بده ،. 
ضمنا شما تاپیک زده اید تا مشکلات رشته داروسازی و داروسازان داخلی را مطرح کنید یا مشکل دارو فروشان را......؟ اگر کسی به دارو های داخلی که همین داروسازان داخلی یعنی هموطنان خودمان میسازند اعتمادی ندارد تقصیر داروفروشان بی انصاف است که برای سود بیشتر  علیه داروی ایرانی تبلیغات سوء میکنند تا فروش داروی خارجی شان بالاتر رود

----------


## artim

> قطعا این کسی که این متن رو نوشته با ورود همین نهاد های تحریم شده منافعش به خطر افتاده که داره تهمت میزنه و شما هم بر تهمتش مهر تایید میزنی ، همین نهادهای تحریم شده هستند که  هر جا کار گیر کرده آمده اند و وارد معرکه شده اند و کار را جلو برده اند ، موقع سیل و زلزله کدوم نهاد رفت کمک مردم؟ پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس رو کدوم نهاد راه انداخت در حالیکه توتال و شل و بی پی هیچکدوم به بهانه تحریم حاضر نبودند، برای توسعه پارس جنوبی و ساخت پالایشگاه سرمایه گذاری کنند.اگه این نهاد بی دانش بود که نمی توانست پالایشگاه ستاره خلیج فارس رو تحویل دولت بده ،. 
> ضمنا شما تاپیک زده اید تا مشکلات رشته داروسازی و داروسازان داخلی را مطرح کنید یا مشکل دارو فروشان را......؟ اگر کسی به دارو های داخلی که همین داروسازان داخلی یعنی هموطنان خودمان میسازند اعتمادی ندارد تقصیر داروفروشان بی انصاف است که برای سود بیشتر  علیه داروی ایرانی تبلیغات سوء میکنند تا فروش داروی خارجی شان بالاتر رود


بله احداث سدهای بی رویه و روی سنگ نمک
ورود کامیون کامیون پیاز به خارج از کشور و گرانی پیاز
و..... اینها هم هستن 
موقع سیل و زلزله کدام نهاد باید برخ کمک؟ الان بعد از گذشت 2 سال از زلزله کرمانشاه هنوز کانکس نشین ملت
همین کارخانه جات داروسازی مواد اولیه اشون رو از کجا میارن؟
یک قرص استامیفون ایرانی مصرف میکنی فقط نیم ساعت تاثیر داره با کلی عوارض چرا مواد اولیه بی کیفیت از چین و هند وارد میشه ؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

این همه داروسازی هست میشه اونجام کار کرد

البته میشه عضو یک گروه کوچیک شد و صنعتی دست ساز زد با 3 کیفیت پولدار میشی ولی خوب دیگه جوونای مردم معتاد میشن و گردن تو هم میفته  :Yahoo (4): 

مدرکش ولی دکتری هست 
به دکتری بودنش می ارزه
میگن گربه دستش به ماهی نمیرسه میگه استخون داره نمیخوارم حکایت منه

----------


## Amir_800

متنش اکثرا درسته
ولی همه رشته ها همه شغل ها همه همه دچار رکود شدن
وضعیت کی خوبه ؟،؟ هیچکس جز بلاگرها

----------


## reka

متاسفانه در هر شغلی از اینگونه مسائل زیاده و کشور ما هم که مهد رانت خوارن و دلالان است که 90% این مسائل به خود ما مردم برمیگرده
وقتی کالایی گرون میشه، چرا برای خریدنش صف می کشیم؟ مثلا چرا حاضریم برای اینکه خودروی شخصی داشته باشیم، هزاران هزار خفت و خواری را تحمل کنیم.

قضیه دار بدتر هم هست چون یه عده ای مثل جانبازان، کودکان ، سالخورگان نیاز مبرم به دارو دارن که باید دولت نظارت کنه ولی این کارمثل ای میمونه که از دزد سر گردنه بخای از کاروان محافظت کنه

----------


## artim

http://uupload.ir/view/mhga_img_3937.mp4/

----------


## parsa01

هر رشته ای تو ایران سختی داره ولی خب یکی مثل پزشک عمومی تازه کار با درامد 10 میلیونی میناله یکی هم مثل راننده تاکسی با درامد 2 میلیونی ، در کل الان همه ناراضین ولی خب هرچقدر هم وضع بد باشه داروسازی جزء پنج رشته پردرامد ایران هست

----------

